# The Voyage of the Dawn Treader, Narnia BluRay



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61419vkvboL._SL500_AA300_.jpg[/img]Has anyone seen this release yet? I watched it last night and it was so very well made although it did not follow the book very close at all as long as you did not read the book it was a fun movie. 
The use of the surround channels was one of the best movies I have seen so far (have not watched Tron as I hear it is also good) sadly its only 5.1 DTSHD but there are many scenes that they have voices and other sounds coming very clearly in the rear channels.
The video was crisp and sharp and the animation mixed with the real life was seamless. My only issue was the in at least 4 spots there was a noticeable 2 second jitter or studder in the video I would be curious if others have seen this as well.






Highly recommend this movie in your BluRay collection :T


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

I watched this last night and also thought the disc was pretty impressive, both audio and video.

I did not notice the jitter you speak of though.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

This was the first DVD I watched with my Onkyo 3008 doing the upconverting. I was shocked at the video quality I was seeing from a DVD. My wife was shocked by the audio. She said it was the first time she really saw the point of the rear speakers.


----------

